# Umm is she sick or do puppies poop this much?



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

So I've had my baby girl since last night, and since then she has pooped about, 10 times. and it's not the hard good poop, but not exactly diarrhea, it's a mud like consistency, kinda looks like toothpaste being squeezed out of the tube. she is fine otherwise, shes happy and playing but she has literally pooped 10 times. she pooped twice in the car ride on the way home, and at home she pooped just about every hour - i have a vet appointment today to get her checked out, but is this normal? i do not recall bam pooping this much. and the consistency with each poop has gotten more mudlike, her very last poop about 5 minutes ago i coudlnt even pick it up its sort of just smeared on the pee pad (sorry for grossness!) sigh i hope she is not already having problems!!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Heya!!..Congrats.....Are you feeding the same food?...I think 10 times is a bit too much pooped .....


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

I agree, that's a lot of poo from a 13 oz. girl, but it could be nerves. As she poos more and more, it will be a softer consistency because it's coming from farther up in her digestive tract. If you're going to feed her different food than the breeder was using, make sure you do a gradual change over a period of at least 5 days. Also, make sure to take a stool sample to the vet -- it's quite common for pups to have coccidia or giardia, which would also explain the poo situation. And watch Bam, because giardia is highly contagious and if this one is leaving poo droppings around and has giardia, Bam will get it if he ingests any of it.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I think it's stress. Could be coccidia or giardia though, so do as Tricia said and take a sample to the vet. Don't change her food, keep things the same for awhile until she settles! With that much coming out, make sure her blood sugars stay up (protein after nutracal) and watch for dehydration and make sure she's drinking.

Brodysmom


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

it is way too much poop, i've collected a sample of her poop to take to the vet today. she has a pretty good appetite, i just fed her what shes been eating yesterday and i am going to transition to what i bought for her, wellness puppy, in the next week gradually. she just seems so fragile but does not seem to be in any discomfort or pain. first day and problems already!! i just want a nice dark colored hard poop preferably many hours apart!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Let us know what the vet says! It's probably just stress and will sort itself out over the next 24 hours. The more she goes, the looser it will become. You do want to interrupt that cycle. I'm sure your vet will have a recommendation. Sometimes they will put them on Albon or similar antibiotic just to cover any possible bugs.

Brodysmom


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

shoudl i withhold her food and give her puppy nutrical from time to time? or do puppies need to eat? when bam has diarrhea i dont feed him for 24 hours to let his system purge itself - is this not the right thing to do with a puppy? i am keeping her hydrated and i have given her tiny fingertips of nutrical.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I would start adding a little plain yogurt to her food for a few days, or just let her lick it from a spoon. They love it and it's great for their digestive system. I'm sure your Vet can give you some insight from the poop sample. Hope to hear a great report.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Don't withhold her food unless your Vet advices you too. I wouldn't use the Nutri-Cal more than twice a day unless your Vet suggests it. She will get used to the sweet taste, and not be as interested in her food.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

ok, thanks theresa, she is sleeping in her pen now but i just put in a little bit of her food in the bowl so it's there when she wakes up. she's worrying me so much, she has produced an incredible amount of poop in the past 12 hours. i mean, shes gotta be empty! i cant wait to take her to the vet. she worries me because she's so little, bam was 2.5lbs when i got him at the same age, and her being so little and fragile, i'm sooo not used to it.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ahra, I can't say anything different than what's been said but I'll bet it's just stress. Chloe pooped a lot the first two days, a lot. She also weighed just about a pound. I wouldn't do a lot of nutrical either. Just a bit. Your vet will advise but keeping her hydrated is the most important thing. Get the yogurt and update us as soon as she gets home. It'll get better, try not to stress cuz they sense that also. Just give her lots of loving and go with what your vet says. I'm so glad she's home.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

ahra1284 said:


> ok, thanks theresa, she is sleeping in her pen now but i just put in a little bit of her food in the bowl so it's there when she wakes up. she's worrying me so much, she has produced an incredible amount of poop in the past 12 hours. i mean, shes gotta be empty! i cant wait to take her to the vet. she worries me because she's so little, bam was 2.5lbs when i got him at the same age, and her being so little and fragile, i'm sooo not used to it.


I totally understand what you mean. Their mere size at that age can be very intimidating, especially if you've never had one that small. She looks nice and healthy for 8/9 weeks of age. Try not to worry, I know that's easier said than done. Usually Giardia will produce a watery greasy like stool, and very foul in odor. Coccidia will also produce diarrhea and can be brought on by stress. However, if she has it, it is likely she had it before you got her. They don't show symptoms of having it for 13 days after getting it. Your Vet can tell you if it's either of these things with a stool sample, and clear it up with meds. It is contagious, so I'd get her in as soon as you can. 

I would definitely use the plain yogurt to see if that helps. Also, don't change her foods for awhile until she's settled. Then do it gradually so it doesn't cause upset stomach. 

I think she will be fine. You are doing a great job! Keep us updated.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh we do worry about our Chi babies,i do hope she is ok.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

TLI said:


> I totally understand what you mean. Their mere size at that age can be very intimidating, especially if you've never had one that small. She looks nice and healthy for 8/9 weeks of age. Try not to worry, I know that's easier said than done. Usually Giardia will produce a watery greasy like stool, and very foul in odor. Coccidia will also produce diarrhea and can be brought on by stress. However, if she has it, it is likely she had it before you got her. They don't show symptoms of having it for 13 days after getting it. Your Vet can tell you if it's either of these things with a stool sample, and clear it up with meds. It is contagious, so I'd get her in as soon as you can.
> 
> I would definitely use the plain yogurt to see if that helps. Also, don't change her foods for awhile until she's settled. Then do it gradually so it doesn't cause upset stomach.
> 
> I think she will be fine. You are doing a great job! Keep us updated.


You, my dear, are definitely the one she needs to keep in touch with. You've had so much experience with the "tiny's". I learned a lot with Bam but I've only had one I really had to worry about. Remember when I first got Lily and she got diarrea(?) so badly. I was so scared. She was so little and it scared me to death. It was over in about a 24 hour period but it was a long day and night for me!!! When they are that small, the worries are so huge. Gotta go check up on the Jade threads now. She makes me smile.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> You, my dear, are definitely the one she needs to keep in touch with. You've had so much experience with the "tiny's". I learned a lot with Bam but I've only had one I really had to worry about. Remember when I first got Lily and she got diarrea(?) so badly. I was so scared. She was so little and it scared me to death. It was over in about a 24 hour period but it was a long day and night for me!!! When they are that small, the worries are so huge. Gotta go check up on the Jade threads now. She makes me smile.


Thank you for the kind comments Robin.  It does get easier every time you go through things with the "tinies." But I have to admit that each time I brought one home I went through the same worries that you guys do. They are our babies and you get attached so quickly. I worried so much about each one of them that I even found myself sitting and watching them breathe. Especially after losing Chase. I remembered Lexie breathing pretty fast (which freaked me out) but I was told by my Vet that the tinies will breathe faster just like a preemie infant does. You just can't help but stress and wonder. 

When Gia got sick for the first time right after Chance was neutered, I was at witts end. I had never seen her sick with anything other than the sugar problems we had with her the first month. Seeing her vomit and have diarrhea and just lay there was terrifying. I have to say that mine have been pretty healthy, but we have had some scares. And every time, I still go into panic mode. So I can totally relate to how scary it is when one of our babies get sick.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

everyone, thanks so much for your help - i'm proud to say that Lucy's poops are now absolutely perfect!! I got in touch with the breeder, and she just completely forgot to mention that she switched the litter's puppy food just a day before i picked her up, and they have all been having the same problems. She didn't gradually transition, she jsut fed them the other kind all of a sudden. 

now she only really poops 2-3 times a day and it's perfect and i'm so relieved! i did bring the sample to the vet and he agreed that it's a combination of change in food, and the stress of being in a new home, etc etc. thank god!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh that's good news,fancy the breeder not telling you,you would have thought she'd ring round everybody once she knew.


----------

